# Good ISP in Kolkata for stable ping, minimum downtime?



## darkunknown88 (Nov 14, 2016)

Hello

I'm Looking for a good ISP mainly for online multiplayer, streaming and video/voice chat. Important stuff I'm looking for;

1. Should have constant ping/jitter value throughout the day,month and year.
2. No mini-downtimes (5-10 min) throughout the day which suddenly kicks you out of games/chat.
3. No live IP/Port block issues (Doesn't let you log in to certain services like Playstation network, Uplay etc.)

Basically an ISP that has a solid score in pingtest.net ie; not just speed but network quality. Don't care about cost-speed value.

Any suggestion is greatly appreciated. Help out a fellow gamer!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 15, 2016)

If local cable operator in your area permits,then go for *Hathway* or *Alliance*.


----------



## Gaurav265 (Feb 17, 2018)

Alliance broadband will be best.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 17, 2018)

Yeah, Alliance Broadband is the best.


----------

